# Programming RC65RX manually



## patg25 (Nov 12, 2006)

I have one HD receiver in my house driving 3 TVs. The main TV is a connected via HDMI; the other two TVs are in other rooms connected through coax from the receivers other outputs (thank god all the outputs are active)

The Receiver is set up for IR, and I just bought another RC65RX remote of e-bay. I programmed the remote with the IR code, no problem. Now I want to manually program in the TV code into the remote. The TV is in another room so I can't do an auto-program.

What are the steps to manually program in codes into the remote; bypassing the automatic programming. I know it can be done; I did it myself a few months ago with another TV. But for the life of me I can't remember how to do it, and a web search came up empty. I do know that I don't have to put the receiver back into RF mode; there is a way. 

Thanks!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageIF.jsp?assetId=P6420119#h:1020.662

Get the code, move the switch, hold mute and select until it blinks twice, enter code, check volume and power.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

While standing in front of the tv you want to program it to:

Set the slider at the top to TV.
Press and hold (at the same time) mute+select.
The TV light will blink twice.
Press 991, it will blink twice again, then press 1.
Press the power button in the center of the top of the remote
Now, while pointing the remote at the tv, press channel up repeatedly until the tv powers on.
Once the tv powers on, press select.

If you press channel up too many times, if you the tv powers on but you skipped over the code, you can press channel down to go back to the correct code. The tv will turn back off when you reach it again. Then press select.

If the first code you come to doesn't work completely (usually the separate ON and OFF buttons) , try the process again. It will pick up from your current position in the code list.


----------



## patg25 (Nov 12, 2006)

Great, that worked! 

Thanks!!


----------



## patg25 (Nov 12, 2006)

ndole_mbnd said:


> While standing in front of the tv you want to program it to:
> 
> Set the slider at the top to TV.
> Press and hold (at the same time) mute+select.
> ...


So is this a way to program the remote "semi-automatically"? In case the TV code is not known?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

patg25 said:


> So is this a way to program the remote "semi-automatically"? In case the TV code is not known?


That's a code scan method. It takes longer than just plugging in a code.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

patg25 said:


> So is this a way to program the remote "semi-automatically"? In case the TV code is not known?


Yes, when you program as many remotes as I do, this is an easy way not to have to look up and plug in 20 different possible codes. It's called a code search.



Shades228 said:


> That's a code scan method. It takes longer than just plugging in a code.


Not if you've done it 10,000 times :lol:


----------

